# Help please



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone!!

Ive been a lurker for over a year and finally decided to join the group. I did a renovation last fall on 1500sq. feet with g.c.i. Cool blue tttf/kbg mix. I have had great results except for 8-10 "clumps" of weeds in the fall. Can anyone help me I.d. this?

Thanks


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This could be Yorkshire fog (tufted grass, Holcus lanatus).
Unfortunately I can't see a ligula. This should be relatively long and fringed. The leaf base is often longitudinally red-white striped.


----------



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

Thanks 2L8… I was worried that it could be poa annua.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The photo is unfortunately quite low in detail due to noise reduction, but I think I can make out hairs and grooves, which definitely rules out Poa annua.


----------



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

What a relief !!


----------



## emsguy630 (Aug 8, 2021)

Very interesting. I used the cool blue last year as well and have the same problem with the same exact lime green color grass. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Drose1970 (10 mo ago)

Yes it is. I haven't heard of or seen Yorkshire fog before. Fortunately, it was easy to pull by hand the few that I did have. Fingers crossed that it doesn't come back.


----------

